# Russian Martial Art?



## LoneRider (Oct 20, 2008)

Saw this video on YouTube (A Russian music video about the VDV) and I noticed that the soldiers were doing martial arts training towards the end. I'm not sure if it's some sort of kata or whatnot, I wonder what RMA if any the Russians are practicing (Martial Arts side starts at the 2 minute mark):






 If nothing else, it's a cool music video.


----------



## D Dempsey (Oct 21, 2008)

It could be Karate or Taegwondo, both of which are really popular in Russia.


----------



## LoneRider (Oct 22, 2008)

I imagined as much. We had a TKD instructor I knew of years ago, trained alongside Master Song of Daytona Beach,FL who'd taught in Russia briefly a few years after Glastnost.


----------



## Arthur (Dec 2, 2008)

Its basic Shotokan derived Karate (which Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon Do are part of).

It has nothing to do with Russian Martial arts.

Arthur


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 18, 2008)

Arthur said:


> Its basic Shotokan derived Karate (which Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon Do are part of).
> 
> It has nothing to do with Russian Martial arts.
> 
> Arthur


 

That's correct, they're not displyaing a traditional Russian art.
thanks for the vid though.

David


----------

